# [A-Gilneas] LvL-Stop Gilde Incipiens



## TheWolve (21. April 2012)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag werte Community,

auch wir möchten das Portal Buffed nutzen und unsere Gilde vorstellen.

Wer sind wir? 

Unsere Gilde ist wie oben beschrieben eine LvL Stop Gilde auf dem Server Gilneas, welche sich zur Zeit im Content von Wrath of the Lich King aufhält. 
Wir betrachten uns als reine Fungilde mit bis zu 2 maligen Ausflügen pro Woche in die jeweiligen Content-Raids. 

Die Gemeinschaft in der wir uns befinden ist ungefähr 18 Mann/Frau stark, international in Form von Deutschen, Schweizern und Italienern vertreten und im Alter komplett gemixt. 

Eigentlich alle von uns kommen/kamen von anderen Servern, der anderen Fraktion oder auch nicht und spielen WoW schon etwas länger. Aber auch komplett neue Mitstreiter der Welt der Kriegskunst durften wir bereits begrüßen. 

Insgesamt würde ich behaupten, dass wir in Form von Gildenorganisation inkl. Homepage u. Forum, Hilfsbereitschaft und Menschlichkeit auf einem sehr hohen Level Spass haben. 

Weitere Fakten sind: 
	- derzeitiges Gildenlevel 13 3/5
 	- Lvl Stop derzeitig 80 (Raidleader mit Erfahrung seit Classic) // festes Raidkonzept // derzeitiger Stand Naxx mit Item lvl cap
 	- Gildenbank 7 Fächer
 	- Gildenevents: 3 bisher (inkl. Gildenevent"manager")
 	- festes Gildenstatut 


Welche Ziele verfolgen wir? 

Unsere Ziele sind klar definiert und nicht unbedingt schwer zu verstehen. 

1. Spass
2. aktives Beisammensein
3. Erfolg in Form von Zusammen"arbeit" bei Raids, Events, PvP und Erfolgen
4. kein Zwang zu irgendetwas 

Zudem möchten wir mit weiteren Gleichgesinnten die alten Welten nochmals neu entdecken und Abstand von gewissen stressverursachenden Mentalitäten nehmen. 

Was suchen wir?

Kurz und knapp alles. WoW ist auch nur ein Spiel in dem jeder spielen sollte was ihm Spass macht.

Anforderungen? Nicht wirklich!

- Spass am Wiederentdecken und -erleben der alten Regionen
- Aktivität in einem gesunden Maße
- Interesse an lebhaften Zusammenspiel in einer kleinen aber feinen Gemeinschaft.

Bedenken sollte man lediglich, dass wir als LvL Stop Gilde auch nur Interessierte innerhalb des derzeitigen max. Lvls aufnehmen können und wollen. (80)

Was muss ich tun? Wie krieg ich weitere Infos? 

Solltet ihr weitere Infos wünschen und Fragen haben, dürft mir gerne eine PM schicken bzw. alle Mitglieder der Gilde auf Gilneas ansprechen. 

Bewerbungen erfolgen in der Regel über die HP www.wow-incipiens.tk oder per /w mit anschließendem TS Gespräch mit einem der Offiziere. 

Wir freuen uns, interessierte neue Charaktere (sowohl ingame als auch menschlicher Natur) kennenzulernen und vielleicht bald in der Gilde Incipiens begrüßen zu dürfen. 

In diesem Sinne 

gez. Wolve


----------



## TheWolve (16. Mai 2012)

/update im Content ect ink. push


----------



## TheWolve (20. Juli 2012)

update


----------

